# Problem z konczeniem procesu mc

## makay

Gentoo 

Qt: 3.3.6

KDE: 3.5.5

Konsole: 1.6.5

Podczas używania mc w KDE w programie konsole ,xterm itp kiedy zamkne okno sesji poprzez przicisk X sesja pozostaje w tle i nagle zaczyna mi obciążać procesor w 100 % .

Kiedy zamknę to samo okno poprzez sesja -> zamknij sesje wszytko jest ok . Co muszę zmienić , żeby wszytko było ok i zabijalo sesje poprzez x ?.

Na innym komputerze

Mandriva 

Qt: 3.3.4

KDE: 3.4.2

Konsole: 1.5.2

wszytko jest ok . Nie chciałbym testować tego kompilując starsze KDE bo to wiąże się z ponowna kompilacja połowy systemu .

----------

## Gabrys

Wszyscy tak mają. No chyba, że ktoś nie używa mc.

----------

## makay

Jak wszyscy ? , to jest norma ze zle wylaczony mc bieze 100% CPU , czemu w mandrivie tak sie niedzieje ? . Wiem , ze ktos powie to idz na mandrive , ale ja chce gentoo .

----------

## Gabrys

A co to za fanatyk Gentoo, co używa MC  :Razz: . No jest błąd po prostu w MC. Może Mandriva używa starszego MC. Spróbuj starsze wersje. Albo sprawdź jaka wersja jest na MDK i spróbuj tę tu.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Wszyscy tak mają. No chyba, że ktoś nie używa mc.

 

Ja tak nie mam. MC używam od zawsze (obecnie najnowszego), poprzez wiele wersji KDE/Konsole a także Mrxvt, Urxvt. Xterma nie używam w ogóle.

makay, pokazałbyś jakieś emerge --info czy co...

----------

## makay

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xorg xv zlib alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Na mandrivie ta sama wersja 

mc-4.6.1

mc  z flagami USE='X gpm ncurses pam -nls'

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A co to za fanatyk Gentoo, co używa MC . No jest błąd po prostu w MC. Może Mandriva używa starszego MC. Spróbuj starsze wersje. Albo sprawdź jaka wersja jest na MDK i spróbuj tę tu.

  ja nie tylko dla uzytkownikow , a dobrze wiem , ze nikt mi nie zamknie mc prawidlowo , a czas cpu potrzebny do innych celow niz mc

----------

## pancurski

a mnie zastanawia czemu nie zamykasz MC w terminalu poprzez klawisz F10 ?Last edited by pancurski on Thu Feb 01, 2007 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makay

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> a mnie zastanawia czemu na zamykasz MC w terminalu poprzez klawisz F10 ?

 

Pisze przeciez nie ja tylko uzytkownicy tych kompow , a jak ciemna masa to niewytlumaczysz i niespamieta . Zreszta niewazne jak zamykam , wazne dlaczego tak sie dzieje

----------

## pancurski

```
CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"
```

 moze jak zmienisz CHOST na 686 i przebudujesz system, sytuacja sie zmieni ?

co do flag USE to potrzebujesz ich wszystkich?

----------

## BeteNoire

makay, próbowałeś nowszą wersję, bodajże 4.6.1-r3?

A może mc-mp? (btw zgadzam się co pisze autor tego forka, że oryginalny mc jest brudny i ma pełno bugów - jak np. wieszanie się na niestabilnych połączeniach sieciowych, marna obsługa fish itp...)

Mc-mp dostępny jest w overlayu sunrise.

----------

## makay

Zauwazylem cos to raczej nie jest wina mc  , poniewaz jak zrobie top i zamkne okno jest dokladnie to samo . Czyli 100% CPU leci na proces top . 

Co moge miec spartolone ? .

----------

## pawels

Może tak lekko [OT]

Ale skoro z MC są problemy, to nie możesz tej "ciemnej masie" (jak to ująłeś) zaoferować jakiś inny odpowiednik np.: krusader ??

-- argasek edit (ort)

----------

## makay

 *pawels wrote:*   

> Może tak lekko [OT]
> 
> Ale skoro z MC są problemy, to nie możesz tej "ciemnej masie" (jak to ujołeś) zaoferować jakiś inny odpowiednik np.: krusader ??

 

Jak widzisz w powyzszym poscie nie tylko  sa problemy z mc . Znalazlem 2 porgramy ktore to robia , tu niechodzi oto co ja im zaproponuje . Tu chodzi oto , ze chce wiedziec co sie dzieje przeciez to nie jest normalne zachowanie systemu . Pozatym przyzwyczaili sie do mc i niech tak pozostanie . To musi dzialac . Powtarzam to nie ejst normalne zachowanie systemu

----------

## BeteNoire

 *makay wrote:*   

> To musi dzialac . Powtarzam to nie ejst normalne zachowanie systemu

 

No nie jest, nie jest. Nie musisz tak tego powtarzać, bo każdy to widzi. U mnie nie ma takich problemów, ale mam system z keywords ~x86. Może i Ty powinieneś upgradnąć?

----------

## kurak

U mnie jest to samo. Po niewlasciwym zamknieciu kosoli mc zamula, ale mialem tak zawsze wiec myslalem ze to normalne  :Smile:  natomiast teraz borykam sie z xorgie, ale to nie jest temat tego posta..

P.S. Tez korzystam z ~x86

----------

## kicior

Mam wrażenie, że może to zależeć od ustawień basha, popróbuj ze zmianami - u mnie np. tak to wygląda:

```
kicior ~ $ shopt

cdable_vars     off

cdspell         off

checkhash       off

checkwinsize    on

cmdhist         on

dotglob         off

execfail        off

expand_aliases  on

extdebug        off

extglob         on

extquote        on

failglob        off

force_fignore   on

gnu_errfmt      off

histappend      on

histreedit      off

histverify      off

hostcomplete    off

huponexit       off

interactive_comments    on

lithist         off

login_shell     off

mailwarn        off

no_empty_cmd_completion off

nocaseglob      off

nocasematch     off

nullglob        off

progcomp        on

promptvars      on

restricted_shell        off

shift_verbose   off

sourcepath      on

xpg_echo        off
```

U mnie w każdym razie nic nie muli.

----------

## pancurski

makay

przez jaki okres czasu użycie procka wynosi 100% ?

----------

## Odinist

U mnie *kiedyś* było to samo. Ale to było za czasów gentoo 2005.1 stable... Teraz na currencie i ~x86 wyłącza się prawidłowo.

----------

## makay

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> makay
> 
> przez jaki okres czasu użycie procka wynosi 100% ?

 

Non top ile zostawie tyle jest , raz np to byl caly weekend - kompy wylaczane sa tak naprawde tylko na restart

----------

## pawels

Tak na dobrą sprawę to miałem kiedyś to samo, ale po jakimś upgradzie problem sam znikł.

A co do ~x86 a x86 to chyba nie ma różnicy ja zawsze miałem drzewko stabilne i tego problemu nie mam.

Może @kicior ma racje z tymi ustawieniami basha

Ja bym jeszcze spróbował downgrade basha do wersji stabilnej

----------

## makay

Gdzie sie zmienia te ustawienia basha podane przez kiciora ? 

Jaka wesja uwazana jest na stabilna ?

----------

## argasek

 *makay wrote:*   

> Gdzie sie zmienia te ustawienia basha podane przez kiciora ? 
> 
> Jaka wesja uwazana jest na stabilna ?

 

Wszystkie leżące w gałęzi stable dla dla danej architektury. A teraz zapraszam do Handbooka, coby wyniuchać która to jest ta stable   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

